# J D Berry yaweh bows ?



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 2, 2009)

You fellers are the greatest when it comes to havin answers so why not start with the best  

I was surfin lookin for a someone  close to home and came across the name J D Berry located very close to work and thought I might take the bear Kodiak that was given to me and have him check it out but just thought if anyone here had heard of him or his bows.

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Dennis (Jun 2, 2009)

He builds some nice bows


----------



## DePhil (Jun 2, 2009)

Spectacular workmanship!!!  Top notch bows!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 2, 2009)

I just got a longbow made by Dan Berry. Dan is the "D" in JD Berry, or so I've read in a post made by Dan Berry on another forum.

To say that I'm happy with mine is an understatement.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 3, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I just got a longbow made by Dan Berry. Dan is the "D" in JD Berry, or so I've read in a post made by Dan Berry on another forum.
> 
> To say that I'm happy with mine is an understatement.



Thanks dutchman I can't look at his site from here but I did find a few of his bows that were for sale and they sure are pretty. I also read a post by the J in JD about how Dan had takin over the business and he's only a doz miles or so from work so I think I'll try to get a hold of him and have him check out the ole Bear. Dutch you get a chance could you post a pic of your bow?

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## Dennis (Jun 3, 2009)

I've seen it and it sure is purdy!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 3, 2009)

DENNIS said:


> I've seen it and it sure is purdy!



Pretty is as pretty does and that bow is PRETTY! Shoots great...


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 3, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Pretty is as pretty does and that bow is PRETTY! Shoots great...



aforementioned stick in motion


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Jake that does look pretty


----------

